# shampoo



## adasmomma22 (Feb 8, 2010)

whats a good shampoo to use that wont dry out their skin?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

The most important thing is not to bathe too often (not more than once a month, maximum) and to use a soap-free, gentle cleanser with natural ingredients.

Some excellent ones include anything made by Earthbath (available at Petsmart/Petco) and Miracle Coat (comes in a black bottle) which has Tea Tree oil. Both brands sell a between-baths conditioning/moisturizing spray with Tea Tree and other natural ingredients that are great, too. 

Nova Pearls is also a very moisturizing brand, but their moisturizing formula has a very strong baby powder scent which I didn't like.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

It's rarely about how much you bathe but more so what you bathe the dog with. I recommend Espree as Ive been using it for a few years on my dogs (and it isn't that uncommon for *weekly* baths in my house) and the dogs who come to me for grooming and have had nothing but wonderful results. It is gentle for all skin types and has natural ingredients. Earth Bath is also a good choice.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I like earthbath too. You could also try Johnson & Johnson's baby shampoo on a small rag for touchups. That's what I do with Morgan, if there's one spot of mud in the yard, she'll get into it.

LOL I've often thought white german shepherd was a paradox. Just how do you keep a dog clean when it's an active breed that enjoys mud bathing? Would make me nuts - one of my dogs is very black, he needs more coat attention than Morgan (gold sable) becuase I just don't see the dirt on her unless it's dripping (eww)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have found AvoDerm to work well for sensitive skin. I have probably used MelaMiracle more than any other shampoo overall. I love the Isle of Dog products but don't always afford them.... but I could just roll around in the dog after those baths!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Samba said:


> I have found AvoDerm to work well for sensitive skin. I have probably used MelaMiracle more than any other shampoo overall. I love the Isle of Dog products but don't always afford them.... but I could just roll around in the dog after those baths!


I want to try Isle of Dogs products, but I haven't really found a place that ships to Canada using USPS (iodogs.com uses UPS ). Then earlier today I noticed that Bath and Bodyworks carries some of their products and ships by USPS and Canada Post so I might have to give it a try. I had asked iodogs.com to send a sample but they never replied.

I currently use earthbath shampoos diluted in a garden mister to clean my puppy as she hates getting into the bathtub (it's a 2 person job to bathe her). So I spray her down and wipe with a damp bar towel after her walks to keep her clean and it's been about 5 months since I tried to suicidally give her a bath by myself without DH's help.

As for drying out their skin and coat, it is the type of shampoo that will do it versus the frequency of bathing. I know some Golden Retriever conformation breeders that bathe their dogs on a weekly basis to encourage coat growth. The shampoo has to have the correct pH for a dog's skin and coat which is why human shampoo might dry out their skin because our hair and skin pH is different.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

another vote for earthbath. I do not bathe them but 3 times a YEAR (not counting all the washing off with just plain water), but use the "between" bath spritz. It is a nice moisturizer.


----------

